# Der Kanal-Angler Stammtisch



## Chief Brolly (28. Dezember 2020)

Viele von euch und auch ich angeln regelmäßig in Schifffahrtskanälen, einige werden und wollen das erstmalig in Zukunft tun.
Sei es nun das Angeln in modernen Kanälen in einer Betonwanne, wie etwa dem Elbe-Seiten- oder dem Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal oder den ausgegrabenen, wie dem Mittelland- oder Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, wir müssen die Stellen beangeln, wo auch Fisch ist bzw. wo wir ihn vermuten... Hier soll über geeignetes Gerät, Erfolge und Mißerfolge, Stellenauswahl und über bisherige Erfahrungen mit den besonderen Bedingungen und den fängigen Techniken sowie auch mehr, diskutiert werden.

Gegen uns stehen u.a. starke Wechselströmungen durch Schleusenbetrieb und von passierenden Schiffe verdrängtes Wasser und die Grundelplage.

Interessant sind immer Veränderungen der Uw-Struktur durch Mauern, Übergänge von Steinschüttung zu Spundwand,  Hafenein- und ausfahrten und unter Brücken.

Markus Bötefür erwähnt in seinem Buch "Angeln in Kanal und Hafen" auf S. 60 Bombentrichter.
An während oder kurz nach dem 1.Weltkrieg gebauten Kanäle liegt oft Großindustrie, wie etwa das VW-Werk am Mittellandkanal in Wolfsburg.

Die wurden bei Luftangriffen im 2.Weltkrieg bei Tag und Nacht gebombt, ein Teil der Sprengmittel fiel auch in Kanäle und verursachte in denen riesige Sprengtrichter. Auch Schiffe wurden durch Jabos und kleineren Bomben angegriffen, um den Kohlenachschub zu Kraftwerken zu stoppen.

Nun, haben es solche Sprengtrichter bis in die heutige Zeit geschafft? Falls ja, dürfte an solchen die Fangausbeute von Aal, Fried- und Raubfisch äußerst kapital ausfallen!
Ich denke aber, daß nach dem Krieg die Kanäle entmunitioniert und repariert wurden, inklusive dem auffüllen von Sprengtrichtern. Denn da war der Kanal undicht und verlor Wasser.
Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie gründlich diese Arbeiten in Kanälen und Häfenanlagen (grade die des Ruhrgebietes), durchgeführt wurden. Eine Suche danach mit einem Sportboot mit Echolot könnte darüber Klarheit schaffen!

Wer einen entdecken sollte, kann da das ganze Jahr über gut fangen, nur sollte man dieses Wissen geheim halten...
Weiter interessant ist das Angeln an Wracks, z. B. an dem eines Autos, das noch nicht geborgen wurde (läßt sich leicht mit einem DEEPER lokalisieren).

Nun sind wir bei Mythen, Geschichten und Legenden angekommen, jeder Kanal hat bestimmt sein Geheimnis... Auch ein gutes Gesprächsthema!

Hier noch 2 Bilder vom Regensburger Ölhafen nach den schweren Luftangriffen (1945).


----------



## Freizeit (28. Dezember 2020)

Hey Chief.

In mir hast du einen interessierten Mitleser vom MLK.
Vielleicht kann ich auch mal was beisteuern, wenn ich es 2021 mal öfter als 5 Mal ans Wasser schaffe.

Holger


----------



## Bronni (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Chief, ich werde nicht nur ein interessierter Mitleser sein, sondern einige Beiträe beisteuern können, da der DEK in Münster mein Hausgewässer ist. Ich bin dort mit der Spinnrute, Drop-Shot usw. häufig unterwegs. In der wärmeren Zeit ist die Feeder- bzw. Bolorute mein Werkzeug und wie man an meinem Bild erkennen kann, landen auch größere Exemplare im Kescher. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf eine lebhafte Diskussion!


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe von 1982  bis 1987 im MLK neben dem VW-Gelände in Wolfsburg bis zur Schleuse Sülfeld beangelt. 
Nachtangeln war leider selten und die Ausbeute eher gering. Ab und zu mal ein Zander auf Köfi und wenn, dann nur Mini-Aale.

Aller Anfang ist zwar schwer, aber ich habe mir viel von anderen Anglern abgeschaut und mir Rat geholt. Einmal habe ich ein Schiff am Haken gehabt, so schnell ist mir noch nie Schnur (die ganze!) abgezogen worden! 

Ist mir seitdem nie wieder passiert. Damals habe ich noch keine einzige Grundel gefangen, ist aber nicht gesagt, das die damals sich auch schon etabliert haben.... 

Im TV kam vor einigen Monaten eine Doku über den DEK, die habe ich sehr verschlungen, vielleicht hat diese jemand von euch auch gesehen. Ist für mich ein Top-Gewässer, ebenso wie der Elbe-Havel-Kanal. 

Jeder hat so sein Hausgewässer, das er kennt und liebt. An anderen Kanälen kann man vielleicht nur im Urlaub angeln, aber dann sollte man sich vorher auch um eine Erlaubniskarte bemühen und das Gewässer dann via Google Earth nach erfolgversprechende Angelplätze erkunden.


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2020)

Hier in Münster wird das so geregelt....


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

Da ist jetzt wohl bombensicher dein Lieblingsplatz....!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (29. Dezember 2020)

................diesen Trööt werde ich auch mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Hier in Münster wird das so geregelt....



Wird unmittelbar vor solchen Aktionen im näheren Umfeld eigentlich versucht die Fische zu vergrämen oder wäre dieses Quatsch und brächte sowieso nichts?
Die Wirkungsweise des zu Recht verbotenen Dynamitfischens ist allseits bekannt. Bei einer solchen 125kg Bombe dürfte unter Wasser einiges an tödlichem Druck entstehen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wird unmittelbar vor solchen Aktionen im näheren Umfeld eigentlich versucht die Fische zu vergrämen oder wäre dieses Quatsch und brächte sowieso nichts?
> Die Wirkungsweise des zu Recht verbotenen Dynamitfischens ist allseits bekannt. Bei einer solchen 125kg Bombe dürfte unter Wasser einiges an tödlichem Druck entstehen.


Auf der im Video erwähnten Website schreibt die Stadt Münster "Mit zwei kleineren Detonationen waren zuvor die Fische von der Explosionsstelle vertrieben worden."


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Auf der im Video erwähnten Website schreibt die Stadt Münster "Mit zwei kleineren Detonationen waren zuvor die Fische von der Explosionsstelle vertrieben worden."



Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis. 
Ich dachte schon man hätte sie alle über die Klinge springen lassen.


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Hier in Münster wird das so geregelt....





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da ist jetzt wohl bombensicher dein Lieblingsplatz....!


Genau dort ist meine Lieblings Stelle .
Aber das Loch wurde Tage später wieder verfüllt ,war auch 11 meter tief an der Stelle.


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis.
> Ich dachte schon man hätte sie alle über die Klinge springen lassen.


Gab an dem Tag keinen einzigen toten Fisch an der Stelle.
Wir waren nach der Explosion direkt in der Nähe aus Ansitz.


----------



## Michael.S (29. Dezember 2020)

So ein Bombenloch kenne ich auch in einem Fluß gleich hinter einer kleinen Brücke , als Kinder haben wir dort immer gebadet , mann konnte überall stehen aber in dem Berreich nicht , da war das Wasser gut 3-4 Meter Tief , es hieß dort habe ein Jagdbomber eine Bombe abgeworfen , ob es stimmt weis ich nicht aber woher soll das Loch sonnst kommen , als Kinder nannten wir es jedenfalls das Bombenloch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Gab an dem Tag keinen einzigen toten Fisch an der Stelle.
> Wir waren nach der Explosion direkt in der Nähe aus Ansitz.



Das hätte ich ehrlich nicht gedacht, es ist aber schön zu hören.
Dabei waren die Ufer sicherlich bereits gesäumt von erwartungsvollen (Ab)Fischern, die mit extra große Keschern aufwarteten.


----------



## thanatos (29. Dezember 2020)

nichts ist so schwer einzuschätzen wie Kanäle , was drei Tage lang ein Hot Spot war 
kann dann wochenlang der Schneidersitz sein und jeder Kanal ist anders .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Bisher habe ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen an derlei Kanälen sammeln können. Wobei ich zu meiner Schande gestehen muss, nicht weit weg vom Nord-Ostsee-Kanal aufgewachsen zu sein. Sollte ich mir doch einmal eine Kanalkarte besorgen?

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann wurden eigens wegen dieser NOK-Karten ominöse Angelvereine gegründet, einzig zu dem Zweck an die begehrten Erlaubniskarten zu gelangen. Wohl wurden die Erlaubnisscheine nur an Angelvereine ausgegeben und nicht an einzelne Angler.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

Bevor du dir eine Kanalkarte besorgst, sollteste erstmal mit ansitzenden Kollegen sprechen, wegen den Anforderungen ans Gerät! 

Vielleicht hast du ja was geeignetes... Falls aber nicht, und du hast die Karte, bedeutet das noch ein tiefer Griff in die Tasche für NOK-gerechtes, schweres Gerät!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Sollte ich mir tatsächlich eine Karte für den NOK zulegen, so hätte ich es in erster Linie wohl auf die dort beheimateten Zander abgesehen. Eine Rute zum Gummifischangeln habe ich bereits. Für das Naturköderangeln tun es sicherlich zwei einfache Brandungsruten, welche ich mir dann aber noch besorgen müsste. Wie schaut es denn aus, auf der Brunsbütteler Seite?


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Dezember 2020)

Ein weiterer, interessanter, Kanalspezifischer Angelplatz sind WENDEBECKEN.
Meistens gegenüber oder auf derselben Seite von Häfen oder Entladungskais angelegt.
Markus Bötefür erwähnt in seinem Buch: " Angeln in Häfen und Kanälen" zu Wendebecken, das die "Turbinen", eigentlich nur bei Flugzeugen vorhanden, von Schiffen tiefe Löcher und Ausspülungen  am Grund eines Wb verursacht haben.
So ein Bullshit! Lediglich in den hinteren Ecken und Stirnseiten eines Wendebeckens wurde Sediment abgelagert, das dort die flachsten und ruhigeren Bereiche sind. Unsere Wb am Main-Donau-Kanal haben einen betonierten Grund, mit tiefen, ausgespülten Löchern ist da also nichts...

Außerdem: Ein Schiff fährt nur mit dem Bug zuerst in ein Wb ein, die Schraube bleibt fast über der Fahrrinne. Nur mit dem Bugstrahlruder und mit auf rückwärtsfahrt gestellten Motoren wird das Schiff in eine andere Fahrtrichtung gedreht! Das konnte ich bisher einmal beobachten...

Durch den Rückwärtsschub der Propeller wird, eigentlich nur sehr selten, Grundmaterial wie Pflanzenteile, Sand und Schlamm in die schon erwähnten Bereiche eines Wb. gespült. Den Köder dort auszubringen, könnte erfolgreich auf Aal, Kleinfisch, Fried- und Raubfisch zu gleichen Teilen, sein.
Dort, wo das Wb in eine Steinschüttung übergeht, befindet sich meistens eine Uw-Mauer aus Beton.

Diese bricht die Strömungen und dort sammelt sich Nahrung. Daher halten sich Fische fast jeder Art sehr gerne dort auf, auch wegen der dort anhaftenden Wander- bzw. Dreikantmuscheln.

Habt ihr schon erfolgreich in Wb geangelt? Ich habe an besagter Mauer mal nen Zwergwels beim Nachtangeln gefangen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Mmhh. Genau mein Thread eigentlich. Zu Hause am DEK und MLK. Ich habe zur Stellenwahl zwei ganz einfache Grundsätze. Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst Steinpackung, so weit abgelegen wie möglich, Winter Spundwand  

Die Stellfischruten dabei und dann wird das schon funktionieren.


----------



## degl (2. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sollte ich mir tatsächlich eine Karte für den NOK zulegen, so hätte ich es in erster Linie wohl auf die dort beheimateten Zander abgesehen. Eine Rute zum Gummifischangeln habe ich bereits. Für das Naturköderangeln tun es sicherlich zwei einfache Brandungsruten, welche ich mir dann aber noch besorgen müsste. Wie schaut es denn aus, auf der Brunsbütteler Seite?


Na wenn du bereit für den NOK bist, sollten wir uns mal"kurzschließen"..........bin öfters Ostermoor, Burg oder dazwischen am angeln 

gruß degl


----------



## DenizJP (2. Januar 2021)

Würde ja mal gern mitangeln an nem Kanal - Stellfischrute hab ich ja inzwischen ^^

aber ist dann doch ne ordentliche Strecke und erstmal soll sich die ganze Situation mal beruhigen..


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Würde ja mal gern mitangeln an nem Kanal - Stellfischrute hab ich ja inzwischen ^^
> 
> aber ist dann doch ne ordentliche Strecke und erstmal soll sich die ganze Situation mal beruhigen..


Bist herzlich willkommen


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Mmhh. Genau mein Thread eigentlich. Zu Hause am DEK und MLK. Ich habe zur Stellenwahl zwei ganz einfache Grundsätze. Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst Steinpackung, so weit abgelegen wie möglich, Winter Spundwand


Beziehst du dich dabei nur auf Raubfisch oder auch auf Friedfisch? Ich hab den Mittellandkanal bei mir durchs Dorf, aber abgesehen vom erfolgreichen Stippen auf Lauben hadere ich noch mit dem Kanal. Wenn es mit den anderen Arten mal gut lief, dann war das meistens nicht reproduzierbar und damit wohl eher Zufall.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Januar 2021)

Ich habe genau die gleichen Grundsätze wie Torsten (Aalzheimer)!

Es gibt allerdings noch mehr gute Angelplätze an Kanälen: Strukturen zwischen Steinschüttungen. Es gibt viele Einleitungen von Regenwasser oder Entwässerungen an Pumpstationen, wo Betonstrukturen bis in ca. 3,50m Tiefe reichen!
Dort konnte ich bisher gute Aale fangen, auf Wurm.

Dieses Jahr werde ich eine neue Strecke des Main-Donau-Kanals befischen,  zwischen Hilpoltstein und Berching. Dort gibt es sogar eine Art Altarme...

Kennt jemand von euch die Strecke und angelt dort regelmäßig?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Januar 2021)

Auch wenn die künstlichen Wasserstraßen Englands mit den unseren oft nicht viel gemeinsam haben, diese Website ist ganz nett gemacht, eher Old School.
Wer Englisch kann, der kann hier einmal schauen. Tolle Zeichnungen gibt es außerdem zu sehen, nicht so lieblos wie viele Angelwebseiten aus Deutschland.

http://www.blackcountryfishing.co.uk/canals.html

Generell zu den verschiedenen Gewässerarten gibt es allerdings auch etwas.

http://www.blackcountryfishing.co.uk/watercraft.html


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Januar 2021)

Wenn jemand zwischen Kiel und Breiholz mal mit mir an den Kanal möchte, gerne melden. Zander und Plattfische habe ich schon einige gefangen. Aal... ist auch vorhanden, aber die ganze Nacht am Kanal zubringen,,,,  den Fang ich lieber mit der Reuse in der Förde.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich dabei nur auf Raubfisch oder auch auf Friedfisch? Ich hab den Mittellandkanal bei mir durchs Dorf, aber abgesehen vom erfolgreichen Stippen auf Lauben hadere ich noch mit dem Kanal. Wenn es mit den anderen Arten mal gut lief, dann war das meistens nicht reproduzierbar und damit wohl eher Zufall.


Ich bin reiner Raubfischangler und kann leider zu den Friedfischen wenig bis gar nix sagen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Januar 2021)

Strukturen im Kanal hin oder her nicht unwesentlich aber für mich auch eher zweitrangig... Viel versprechender sind die richtigen Jahreszeiten am eigenen Gewässer wenn besondere Zielfische zu besonderen Zeiten außergewöhnlich gut beißen sollte man öfters als sonst im Jahr am Wasser sein... Da kann man innerhalb zwei bis sechs Wochen mehr von den Zielfischen fangen als in der restlichen Zeit des Jahres... Zum Glück beißen nicht alle Arten zu den selben Jahreszeiten besonders gut, grins...
Was nutzen mir die besten Strukturen wenn die Fische nicht wollen ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Januar 2021)

Ich habe in einem "Tosbecken" eines Einlaufs immer Schwärme  von Kleinfischen gehabt, die ich mir dann als Köfis gestippt habe (meistens Ukelei, aber auch Grundeln. 
An solchen Strukturen habe ich dann gute Barsche und Zander gefangen, als anderswo im Kanal gar nichts ging! 

Die Räuber wissen ganz genau, wo es Futterfische gibt und suchen diese Bereiche regelmäßig auf! 

Diese Erfahrungen könnte in bisher Tag und Nacht im MDK und dem MDK machen... An diesen Strukturen braucht man nicht weit auswerfen und kann sozusagen direkt schräg  unter der Rutenspitze angeln... 
Da an diesen Stellen immer mit (scharfkantigem) Muschelbesatz gerechnet werden muß, empfiehlt sich die Verwendung von höchst abriebfestem Vorfachmaterial! Ich spreche hier nur vom Angeln auf Grund mit Naturködern...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Januar 2021)

Ich hätte da mal praktische Fragen.

Wenn man auf Aal/Zander geht , bietet man den Köder dann über den Steinen in Ufernähe an oder am "Knick" , wo die Steine in die Sohle übergehen?

Gibt es diesen "Knick" überhaupt in Reichweite?

Wenn es zum Aalbiss kommt, muss man doch nehmen lassen - hängen die dann nicht zwischen den Steinen fest?

Ist am steinigen Kanal ein ganzer Tauwurm überhaupt fängig oder gibts da massig Abrisse?

Ich angel zwar nicht am Kanal , aber bin interessiert, weil ich ein ähnlich strukturiertes Gewässer im Norden kenne , wo ein Schleusenbereich durch einen "Kanal" mit

einem Flachsee verbunden ist...

R.S.


----------



## degl (3. Januar 2021)

Wir werden ja mglw. übers Angeln am Kanal viele Tips und Taktiken besprechen, aber Vorweg:






Wenn ich am NOK fische und solche "Majestäten" an mir vorbeiziehen, dann hat das immer ein besonderes Flair......

gruß degl


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal praktische Fragen.
> 
> Wenn man auf Aal/Zander geht , bietet man den Köder dann über den Steinen in Ufernähe an oder am "Knick" , wo die Steine in die Sohle übergehen?
> 
> ...


 Ich biete meine Köder etwas unterhalb der Steinschüttung an der Schräge an, wenn ich auf Aal gehe. Der Tauwurm wird so aufgezogen, das sich das Kopfteil gut bewegen kann. 

Zander suche ich zwischen Fahrrinne und dem Fuß der Steinschüttung mit Köfi.  Wegen den Strömungsveehältnissen verwende ich meistens nur die Endblei mit Seitenzweig-Montage.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gibt es diesen "Knick" überhaupt in Reichweite?


Dieser Knick, also das Ende der Steinpackung, liegt im Mittellandkanal bei plus minus 14m, also noch gut erreichbar. Etwa auf der Hälfte der Tiefe gibt es wohl auch noch eine kleine waagerechte "Stufe".


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2021)

Und soweit musst Du zur Aal Saison auch gar nicht raus. Egal wo irgendwelche Kanten oder Knicke sind. In fast allen Kanälen hat die Grundel Einzug gehalten. Habt Ihr Mal beobachtet wo die Nächtigen? In 14m Entfernung vom Ufer? Und alle Räuber lieben dir Nervensägen. Ich fange mittlerweile fast die Hälfte meiner Aale auf Grundel. Genau gesagt waren es dieses Jahr 87 Aale nur auf Grundel. Nehme die Steinpackung und befischen Tiefen zwischen 0,5-1,5m mit der Posenmontage. Dort wirst du Schlängler und Zander finden. Ab Oktober gehe ich je nach WT mit den Ruten weiter raus um größere Tiefen zu erreichen. Und ab November dann wirklich Spundwand. 

Und natürlich kannst du auch immer mit einer Rute weiter draußen auf Grund fischen, wenn der Kanal es zulässt. Manchmal läuft das auch gut. Wenn man sich erstmal alle Möglichkeiten offen lässt, kann man später die Ruten auf die erfolgreichste switchen.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Januar 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Wir werden ja mglw. übers Angeln am Kanal viele Tips und Taktiken besprechen, aber Vorweg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




weiß net.. hier am Main finde ich es net so sexy wenn meine Montage wandern geht wegen den Tankern ^^


----------



## degl (3. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> weiß net.. hier am Main finde ich es net so sexy wenn meine Montage wandern geht wegen den Tankern ^^



Ja das Bild ist schon ein paar Jahre her.......derzeit ist das Schiffsaufkommen geringer.........ausserdem sind die von weitem zu sehen und da nehm ich die Montagen rechtzeitig raus......bei den vielen kleineren Schiffen ist das dann eher nicht nötig..........

gruß degl


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und soweit musst Du zur Aal Saison auch gar nicht raus. Egal wo irgendwelche Kanten oder Knicke sind. In fast allen Kanälen hat die Grundel Einzug gehalten. Habt Ihr Mal beobachtet wo die Nächtigen? In 14m Entfernung vom Ufer? Und alle Räuber lieben dir Nervensägen. Ich fange mittlerweile fast die Hälfte meiner Aale auf Grundel. Genau gesagt waren es dieses Jahr 87 Aale nur auf Grundel. Nehme die Steinpackung und befischen Tiefen zwischen 0,5-1,5m mit der Posenmontage. Dort wirst du Schlängler und Zander finden. Ab Oktober gehe ich je nach WT mit den Ruten weiter raus um größere Tiefen zu erreichen. Und ab November dann wirklich Spundwand.
> 
> Und natürlich kannst du auch immer mit einer Rute weiter draußen auf Grund fischen, wenn der Kanal es zulässt. Manchmal läuft das auch gut. Wenn man sich erstmal alle Möglichkeiten offen lässt, kann man später die Ruten auf die erfolgreichste switchen.


Wenn ich das alles so lese, habe ich dieses Jahr alles falsch gemacht was geht. Bin auch relativ häufig am Kanal mit doch sehr überschaubarem Erfolg. Im nächsten Jahr wird ein neuer Versuch gestartet. Vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg, ist ja keine Weltreise.


----------



## hanzz (3. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich dabei nur auf Raubfisch oder auch auf Friedfisch? Ich hab den Mittellandkanal bei mir durchs Dorf, aber abgesehen vom erfolgreichen Stippen auf Lauben hadere ich noch mit dem Kanal. Wenn es mit den anderen Arten mal gut lief, dann war das meistens nicht reproduzierbar und damit wohl eher Zufall.


Meine Erfahrung bzgl Friedfisch, sind, dass sie viel umherziehen. Da heisst es, Futter ist der Magnet. 
Natürlich der Jahreszeit angepasst. 
Wenn die Fische fressen wollen, kann man ruhig viel füttern, wenn viele Schiffe unterwegs sind. 
Da wird das Futter eh verteilt und dann legt man halt nach. 
Ab Ende April nach der Laichzeit geht es bei mir los. 
Wenn es erstmals warm wird geht noch tagsüber was. Wenn es aber wärmer wird, dann nur früh morgens oder abends ab dem Zeitpunkt wo die Sonne nicht mehr knallt. 
Ich geh den Grundeln mit Method Feeder aus dem Weg. Gibt zwar weniger Fische, dafür aber größere. 
Wenn man erstmal eine Stelle gefunden hat, kann man da meist immer wieder fangen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Januar 2021)

Mit den Schiffen kommt der Fisch...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Januar 2021)

Jörg Ovens am NOK - Kieler Seite


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2021)

Der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal: Vom Ruhrgebiet zur Nordsee
					

265 Kilometer liegen zwischen Dortmund und dem Meer - immer geradeaus durch den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal. Er verbindet das Ruhrgebiet mit der Nordsee, führt durch Industrie und Natur, durch Häfen und Städte, über 40 Schleusen, vorbei an Anglern, Radlern und Ausflugslokalen. Gigantische Güterschiffe...




					www1.wdr.de


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Januar 2021)

Vor kurzem kam auf NDR eine interessante Doku: 125 Jahre NOK. Habe ich mir teilweise angeschaut, es gab Originalaufnahmen von den Bauarbeiten und der damals eingesetzten Technik und die nächsten Arbeiten nach der Eröffnung (Verbreiterung, umbau der Schleusen). 

Die Doku gibt's bestimmt in der Mediathek oder auch als DVD direkt beim NDR zu bestellen.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die Doku gibt's bestimmt in der Mediathek oder auch als DVD direkt beim NDR zu bestellen.


Youtube...wurde mir dort zuletzt mehrfach vorgeschlagen.

@hanzz: Danke, das sind doch mal einige nützliche Hinweise!


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vor kurzem kam auf NDR eine interessante Doku: 125 Jahre NOK. Habe ich mir teilweise angeschaut, es gab Originalaufnahmen von den Bauarbeiten und der damals eingesetzten Technik und die nächsten Arbeiten nach der Eröffnung (Verbreiterung, umbau der Schleusen).
> 
> Die Doku gibt's bestimmt in der Mediathek oder auch als DVD direkt beim NDR zu bestellen.


läuft heute abend um 20:15 auf phoenix.


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Januar 2021)

Mein Angelplatz  Unter der Brücke.


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mit den Schiffen kommt der Fisch...


ja so isses , war mal beruflich direkt neben einem Kanal mit ´nem Bauwagen stationiert .
na in der Pause wurde schon mal die Rute ausgeworfen um paar Brassen für die 
Hühner zu fangen hat geklappt - und dann kam der Mann mit der 4 - meter
Kopfrute gluckt sich hin und wartet bis ein Frachtschiff vorbei fährt wirft aus und zieht
wie im Akkord die Fischlein aus dem Wasser - geht so gut 5-6 Minuten dann ist der 
Zauber vorbei und er wartet auf ´s nächste Schiffchen das ihm das " Lockfutter "
aus der Steinpackung spühlt er hat wenigstens doppelt so viel gefangen wie ich in meiner halben Stunde in der Kanalmitte .


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2021)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg, ist ja keine Weltreise.


Da hast Du recht. Einer meiner Angelkumpels kommt auch aus Horstmar / Laer.
Der wohnt quasi am DEK


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Januar 2021)

Für alle, die grad zu Hause sind und im Nord-Ostseekanal angeln) : Um 12.45 kommt heute, 05.01.21 auf "PHOENIX" die Doku: 125 Jahre NOK

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Für alle, die grad zu Hause sind und im Nord-Ostseekanal angeln) : Um 12.45 kommt heute, 05.01.21 auf "PHOENIX" die Doku: 125 Jahre NOK
> 
> Wünsche viel Spaß beim Anschauen!



Findet man übrigens auch in kompletter Länge auf YouTube


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Für alle, die grad zu Hause sind und im Nord-Ostseekanal angeln) : Um 12.45 kommt heute, 05.01.21 auf "PHOENIX" die Doku: 125 Jahre NOK
> 
> Wünsche viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


Hab ich gestern Abend auf Phoenix gesehen, war ganz nett, Lokal-Lametta halt, eigentlich nix für Angler speziell.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Das ist auch neu im Kanalschein dieses Jahr...


----------



## Jason_A (5. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vor kurzem kam auf NDR eine interessante Doku: 125 Jahre NOK. Habe ich mir teilweise angeschaut, es gab Originalaufnahmen von den Bauarbeiten und der damals eingesetzten Technik und die nächsten Arbeiten nach der Eröffnung (Verbreiterung, umbau der Schleusen).
> 
> Die Doku gibt's bestimmt in der Mediathek oder auch als DVD direkt beim NDR zu bestellen.


Habe hier noch eine nette Doku über den Mittellandkanal


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das ist auch neu im Kanalschein dieses Jahr...


Hilft aber nicht wenn die in NRW Ganzjährig geschützt ist


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2021)

...Ist sie aber nicht. Zumindest in ausgewählten Gewässern bis Ende 2024. Hier die Liste, ganz unten auch das Kanalsystem:


			https://lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/Gewaesserkulisse-der-Ausnahmegenehmigung-zur-Beangelung-der-Quappen.pdf
		


Grüße JK


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Januar 2021)

Zusätzlich muss man sich die Quappenapp aus dem App Store runterladen und die gefangenen und entnommenen Fische dokumentieren. Steht zwar auch im Link von jkc kann aber leicht übersehen werden.


----------



## ollidi (5. Januar 2021)

Ich bin ja auch öfters am Kanal (MLK) und suche mir ebenfalls gerne Stellen mit Unterbrechungen raus.
Hier sind mal ein paar (ältere) Bilder, an denen ich gerne mal sitze oder mit Kunstköder unterwegs bin..

So nach schräg rechts hoch ist der Verlauf des MLK. Rechts kann man aber die Einmündung zu einer Bucht erkennen. Das war früher mal eine Verladestelle und ist daher auch nicht so tief wie der MLK an der Fahrrinne.





Das hier ist die Bucht. Durchmesser geschätzt 150 - 200 Meter.






Auf dem Bild sieht man auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite ein Stück Spundwand, welche in Steinpackung übergeht.
Das ist fast immer eine garantierte Stelle auf Barsch oder Zander.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ...Ist sie aber nicht. Zumindest in ausgewählten Gewässern bis Ende 2024. Hier die Liste, ganz unten auch das Kanalsystem:
> 
> 
> https://lfv-westfalen.de/images/pdf/Gewaesserkulisse-der-Ausnahmegenehmigung-zur-Beangelung-der-Quappen.pdf
> ...


Aber in den Kanälen ist Sie geschützt. Und bei der Schonzeit von Mitte  Dezember bis Ende Februar gilt das quasi auch für alle anderen Gewässer


----------



## Tobias85 (6. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber in den Kanälen ist Sie geschützt.


Die Ausnahmegenehmigung gilt in drei der fünf Regierungsbezirke von NRW auch in den Kanälen.


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2021)

Vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere die Videos schon oder es ist nichts Neues. Find ich aber ganz interessant.
Uli Beyers Tipps zum Zanderangeln am Kanal


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Januar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Mein Angelplatz  Unter der Brücke.



Interessantes Gewässer - welche Zielfische hat man denn da so im Laufe des Jahres?

Und welche Größen sind so zu erwarten?

R.S.

P.S: Ist ( zu ) weit weg von Köln - aber ich finde solche Gewässer , wo man Salzwasser und Süßwasserfisch fangen kann , extrem spannend


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Ausnahmegenehmigung gilt in drei der fünf Regierungsbezirke von NRW auch in den Kanälen.


Heute kam von meinem Verein ne Info bezüglich dem Quappenthema:


			Presse Archives - Sportfischerverein Hamm e.V.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2021)

Das ist wirklich interessant wir kreuz und quer die Regelungen in Bezug auf die Quappe sind.
Hat es denn von Euch schon mal in NRW, evtl. sogar in meiner Nähe, ich sage mal Münster,
gezielt versucht? Ich habe mal einen gezielten Ansitz an der Vechte gemacht, durfte auch zuschauen, wie
ein Kollege ein kleines Exemplar fing. Das ist aber schon Jahre her, und damals, bei wirklich allerbesten
Quappenwetter mit schönem Schneefall. Ich konnte den Fisch in diesem Jahr zwar als Beifang beim Aalangeln 
auf der To-Do Liste abhaken, und mit 45cm sogar in ganz ordentlicher Größe, aber gezielt hätte ich schon 
mal Lust es zu versuchen. Auch wenn mir aus den letzten 3 Jahren bei uns im DEK und MLK nun schon 
3 Quappen inkl. Meiner als Beifang zu Gesicht gekommen sind (eine sogar von 65cm im DEK), so Recht
sind die Kanäle keine Quappengewässer für mich, auch wenn die NWA diese jetzt seit 3 Jahren aktiv zur 
Grundelbekämpfung besetzt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Interessantes Gewässer - welche Zielfische hat man denn da so im Laufe des Jahres?
> 
> Und welche Größen sind so zu erwarten?
> 
> ...


Hauptsächlich Hering, Dorsch, Wittling, Plattfisch, Aal. Markele hab ich dort auch schon gefangen. Und die überallbeliebten Grundeln... Zander fängt erst ca. Höhe Rendsburg an.


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Januar 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch öfters am Kanal (MLK) und suche mir ebenfalls gerne Stellen mit Unterbrechungen raus.
> Hier sind mal ein paar (ältere) Bilder, an denen ich gerne mal sitze oder mit Kunstköder unterwegs bin..
> 
> So nach schräg rechts hoch ist der Verlauf des MLK. Rechts kann man aber die Einmündung zu einer Bucht erkennen. Das war früher mal eine Verladestelle und ist daher auch nicht so tief wie der MLK an der Fahrrinne.
> ...



Kann es sein, das es sich bei Bild 1 und 2 um ein Wendebecken handelt? 

Form und Größe weisen jedenfalls darauf hin! 

Auf jeden Fall ein Top-Angelplatz, besonders für Aal....


----------



## ollidi (6. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das es sich bei Bild 1 und 2 um ein Wendebecken handelt?


Nein. Auch, wenn es so aussieht. 
Wenn man in den, auf Bild rechts oben erkennenden, Wald reingeht, sieht man noch die Reste der Bahntrasse, die da mal rangeführt hat.
Die durchschnittliche Wassertiefe beträgt 2-3 Meter. In der hinteren Spitze teilweise nur noch 1 - 1,5 Meter.
Die einzigen Boote, die ich in den über 30 Jahren, die ich da schon fische, gesehen habe, waren Sportboote.

Interessant ist auch die Linie zwischen den beiden Ecken der Bucht zum Kanal hin. Dort ist eine Kante, die man sehr gut befischen kann.

Hier mal ein Karpfen, der an der Ecke gefangen wurde.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> ................





ollidi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Karpfen, der an der Ecke gefangen wurde.


Mit wieviel Druck ist der aufgeblasen, grins...
Das ist ne richtige Kugel...


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Karpfen, der an der Ecke gefangen wurde


Aaalter. 
Hat der auf einen Karpfen gebissen und komplett geschluckt? 
Was n das fürn Ballon? 

btw 
Ich liebe solche Buchten. 
Hab hier auch so ne Bucht 
Das war vor langer Zeit mal ne Schleuse. 
Da legen jetzt noch Schiffe an den Dalben an. 
So hat man eine Kante geschaffen von den Schiffen und nochmal eine zur Schifffahrtsrinne. 

Rechts sieht man noch alte Steinblöcke. 
Reste von der Schleuse.


----------



## ollidi (6. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Druck ist der aufgeblasen, grins...





hanzz schrieb:


> Hat der auf einen Karpfen gebissen und komplett geschluckt?



Ich fasse das mal zusammen.  
Der wurde von einem Twister aufgeblasen, welcher für Zander gedacht war.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Januar 2021)

Was habt ihr für schöne Angelplätze... Wir haben ein Wendebecken am Fürther Hafen, das war an den Rändern die letzten Jahren schön mit Schilf bewachsen und ne Kinderstube für Jungfische.

Dann wurde letztes Jahr das ganze Schilf abgeschnitten, die alte Steinschüttung abgerissen und eine neue aufgeschüttet und vergossen.

Das ist so an vielen anderen Stellen im Main-Donau-Kanal auf langen Strecken zwischen Nürnberg und Erlangen auch passiert und wird mit dem Wort "Dichtigkeitsertüchtigung" verharmlosend beschrieben...
Nur fängt man da eben nichts mehr....


----------



## Kauli11 (7. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wenn es mit den anderen Arten mal gut lief, dann war das meistens nicht reproduzierbar und damit wohl eher Zufall.


Der Kanal ist sehr launisch. An dem Spot, an dem du heute gut Rotaugen gefangen hast, kann am nächsten Tag unter den gleichen Bedingungen, mit der gleichen Angelart und den gleichen Ködern schon tote Hose sein. Haben wir mehr als einmal feststellen müssen.
Wir habe bis heute nicht herausgefunden woran es liegen kann.


----------



## Tobias85 (7. Januar 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Der Kanal ist sehr launisch. An dem Spot, an dem du heute gut Rotaugen gefangen hast, kann am nächsten Tag unter den gleichen Bedingungen, mit der gleichen Angelart und den gleichen Ködern schon tote Hose sein. Haben wir mehr als einmal feststellen müssen.
> Wir habe bis heute nicht herausgefunden woran es liegen kann.


Das beruhigt ein wenig, dann liegt es zumindest nicht ausschließlich an mir


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2021)

Das ist beim NOK auch so,  jede Menge Fisch vorhanden, aber eine Fanggarantie gibt es nicht.


----------



## Bronni (8. Januar 2021)

Rückblickend muss ich sagen, war 2020 für mich ein durchschnittliches Jahr. Mit der Bolo- bzw. Feederrute war ich erfolgreich, gute und auch viele Friedfische landeten im Kescher. Altbewährte Stellen am Kanal brachten auch Fisch. Allerdings lief es beim Barsch und Zander weniger gut. Stellen, an denen ich 2019 gute Barsche bis 44cm (DropShot mit Grundel als Köder) fangen konnte, waren wie ausgestorben. Die üblichen Hotspots waren auch nicht der Bringer, jeder Barsch war ein Kampf. Bei Dunkelheit wurde hier in Münster ganz gut gefangen, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus, bei Dunkelheit über die Steine klettern, ist nicht mehr meine Sache. Ich werde es in den nächsten Tagen mit dem FREE-Rig an der UL-Rute probieren, bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

Bronni schrieb:


> FREE-Rig an der UL-Rute


Dann berichte doch bitte mal. 



Bronni schrieb:


> DropShot mit Grundel als Köder


Fischst du damit das ganze Jahr über ?


----------



## Tobias85 (8. Januar 2021)

Ich erinnere mich grade an ein Jahr (muss so zwischen 2005 und 2010 gewesen sein), da hab ich an einem Übergang Spundwand - Steinpackung zuverlässig Barsche gefangen. Hatte nur einen Twister, mit dem ich da geangelt habe, grün und ca. 10cm lang. Am Anfang der Spundwand oben im flachen Wasser abgelegt und mit 5-10m Schnur losmarschiert. Ich fing jedes mal auf Ansage schöne Barsche (ü30), auch mal 3 verschiedene große Barsche direkt nacheinander. Das Spektakel hielt aber nur das eine Jahr an, danach konnte ich dort mit dem Köder nie wieder einen Barsch fangen.


----------



## Bronni (8. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann berichte doch bitte mal.
> 
> 
> Fischst du damit das ganze Jahr über ?


Nein, bisher überwiegend in der kälteren Jahreszeit. Aber die Idee es ganzjährig zu probieren, wäre eine Überlegung wert. Man könnte ja in der wärmeren Jahreszeit die Grundel aggressiver führen, werde ich mal testen.


----------



## phirania (13. Februar 2021)




----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Februar 2021)

Heute stand was interessantes über den Main-Donau-Kanal bei uns in den "Fürther Nachrichten" : Eigentlich eine Warnung, aber mit einigem Wissenswertes, so daß z. B. auch ohne Schiffe geschleust wird, um eine Vereisung der Schleusen vorzubeugen....
Aber lest selbst:


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2021)

Aktuell ruht der Kanal, konnte gestern sogar einen Eisbrecher filmen. Der MLK ist bei uns aktuell für Schifffahrt gesperrt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Februar 2021)

Die beißen jetzt bestimmt, ist immer so wenn man nicht angeln kann ...
...


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2021)

Was meint ihr,.....geht das Methodfeedern auch im Kanal?

Bin da dann nicht auf Karpfen aus, kenne aber am NOK Abschnitte, wo mit großen Brassen, Alanden und Rotaugen gerechnet werden kann.....

gruß degl

P.s. hab vom Methodfeedern bis jetzt keinen wirklichen Plan


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Was meint ihr,.....geht das Methodfeedern auch im Kanal?
> 
> Bin da dann nicht auf Karpfen aus, kenne aber am NOK Abschnitte, wo mit großen Brassen, Alanden und Rotaugen gerechnet werden kann.....
> 
> ...


Geht. 
Wenn es sehr tiefe Stellen sind, Futter etwas anpassen, dass es sich nicht beim Absinken so schnell löst und ggf. etwas schwerer fischen. So ist dein MF Korb auch schneller unten. 
Es gibt auch Futter für tiefere Gewässer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Was meint ihr,.....geht das Methodfeedern auch im Kanal?
> 
> Bin da dann nicht auf Karpfen aus, kenne aber am NOK Abschnitte, wo mit großen Brassen, Alanden und Rotaugen gerechnet werden kann.....
> 
> ...


Ich denke aber, dass der MLK durch seine sehr rege Schifffahrt diese Art der Angelei schon sehr erschweren würde. Aber ich bin da auch kein Experte. Wenn ich auf Aal mit der Feederrute und Madenkorb los bin, kommt die Montage vor jedem Schiff wieder rein, und das kann tagsüber ziemlich nerven. Deswegen auch maximal mit einer Rute zum Spaß nebenbei.


----------



## degl (15. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass der MLK durch seine sehr rege Schifffahrt diese Art der Angelei schon sehr erschweren würde. Aber ich bin da auch kein Experte. Wenn ich auf Aal mit der Feederrute und Madenkorb los bin, kommt die Montage vor jedem Schiff wieder rein, und das kann tagsüber ziemlich nerven. Deswegen auch maximal mit einer Rute zum Spaß nebenbei.


 Jo.....so wird der Plan sein....

gruß degl


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2021)

Das klappt aber. MF und Kanal funktioniert. 
Oftmals bekomme ich sogar einen Biss, wenn ich die Rute reingeholt hab, ein Schiff das Futter etwas verteilt hat und ich neu nachlege.

Zudem gibt es auch Stellen, wo ein Korb halbwegs liegen bleibt, wenn ein Schiff vorbeifährt. 
Minimum an Korbgewicht ist aber 30g.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Februar 2021)

Am NOK auf Grund, zieht es mir 80 bis 120 gramm etliche Meter weiter wenn die Pötte durchziehen....


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Am NOK auf Grund, zieht es mir 80 bis 120 gramm etliche Meter weiter wenn die Pötte durchziehen....


Am RHK in der Regel auch, aber in Wendebecken, Buchten etc je nach Pott auch tlw nicht. 
Aber das ist Kanal angeln. Rein und dann wieder raus mit dem Korb.


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Februar 2021)

Richtig, ich hol auch ein und werfe neu aus.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Februar 2021)

Wie stellt ihr eure Ruten? Steil, damit möglichst viel Schnur (wegen dem Wasserwiderstand) aus dem Wasser ist oder zeigt die Rutenspitze Richtung Köder?


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2021)

Steil am Kanal eigentlich nie, das mach ich nur am Fluß mit starker Strömung. Wenn es sehr windig ist, wird dort aber auch flach abgelegt.

Am Kanal sieht es bei mir so aus und ich hab die Rute immer in einem Winkel zum Köder.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Februar 2021)

So wie @hanzz  mache ich es auch, wenn ich denn mal Feeder und eine meiner geliebten Stellfischruten "opfere"


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Februar 2021)

Moin zusammen
Ist der DEK im Bereich Münster- Greven- Ladbergen-Riesenbeck eigentlich schon wieder Eisfrei?


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Februar 2021)

Die Webcam in Minden zeigt noch Resteis an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Februar 2021)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> Ist der DEK im Bereich Münster- Greven- Ladbergen-Riesenbeck eigentlich schon wieder Eisfrei?


Ja, alles frei


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Februar 2021)

Super Danke. Dann wollen wir mal das WE planen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. März 2021)

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Grundelaktivitäten in welchen Zeiträumen gemacht? Wo sind die Fische eine Plage, an welchen Stellen nicht? 
Ich kann zwar nur für den Main-Donau-Kanal sprechen, aber Wurm und Köfi kann man bis ca. Mitte Juni stundenlang unberührt im Wasser liegenlassen. 

Vor bzw. an Schleusen und bei einmündenden Gewässern sieht die Sache schon anders aus: Dort kennen die Grundeln auch im Frühjahr keine Freßpause, im Herbst werden sogar tiefgefrorene 25 - 30cm Köfis, die ich für Wels ausgelegt habe, bis auf die Gräten innerhalb von kürzester Zeit aufgefressen... Sogar bei ner Grundel als Köfi werden vom Bauch her die Organe vertilgt! 

In Wendebecken, unter Brücken, an Spund- und Betonwandstrecken habe ich noch keine gefangen... Ich glaube, am Grund müssen als Befestigung Steine oder andere Hindernisse liegen (versenkte Fahrräder, Mopeds.. usw.) um das Grundeln sich da wohlfühlen und Vorkommen bilden. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, das erst ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur die Grundeln vom tiefen (der Fahrrinne)  in die flacheren Bereiche schwimmen, genau dorthin, wo unsere Köder liegen. Egal ob am Tag oder Nachts, zu bestimmten Zeiten kann man nur Frust schieben, weil der Köder für Aal, Barsch und Zander einfach nicht lange genug liegenbleibt! 

Was sind da eure Erfahrungen? Können wir den Grundelvorkommen irgendwie aus dem Weg gehen?


----------



## Mooskugel (2. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vor bzw. an Schleusen und bei einmündenden Gewässern sieht die Sache schon anders aus: Dort kennen die Grundeln auch im Frühjahr keine Freßpause, im Herbst werden sogar tiefgefrorene 25 - 30cm Köfis, die ich für Wels ausgelegt habe, bis auf die Gräten innerhalb von kürzester Zeit aufgefressen... Sogar bei ner Grundel als Köfi werden vom Bauch her die Organe vertilgt!



Bist du sicher dass das Grundeln sind? Hört sich für mich her nach Krabben an, die sind im Moment auch schon aktiv. Und das Fraßbild, zuerst die Innereien spricht schon für Krabbe.


----------



## jkc (2. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Grundelaktivitäten in welchen Zeiträumen gemacht?...



Willst Du welche fangen, z.B. als Köfi lässt sich keine blicken, wahre Sternstunden immer dann, wenn der Zielfisch ein anderer ist.
Ist so.


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. März 2021)

Genauso ist das....  Uns war die Lust am Aal Angeln am NOK vor lauter Grundeln schon mal fast vergangen... Da dachten wir uns, wir gehen gezielt auf Grundel, denn gibt´s Grundeln im Bierteig satt....    Pustekuchen, Mistviecher.


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> zuerst die Innereien spricht schon für Krabbe.


Hört sich für mich auch arg nach Krabben an.


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Willst Du welche fangen, z.B. als Köfi lässt sich keine blicken, wahre Sternstunden immer dann, wenn der Zielfisch ein anderer ist.
> Ist so.


Genau. 
Ist so. 
Deswegen gilt die Regel
Willst du Barsch, gibt es Zander
Willste Zander, gibt es Barsch
Willste Hecht, gibt es nüscht


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was sind da eure Erfahrungen? Können wir den Grundelvorkommen irgendwie aus dem Weg gehen?


Also wie du schon sagst, da wo Steine sind, findest du meist auch Grundeln.
Es gibt aber Stellen, da sind keine Grundeln.
Muss man finden.
Es macht manchmal mehr Sinn, Energie in die Suche nach diesen Stellen zu investieren, als sich 8 Stunden über die Gobys zu ärgern.
Hab auch schon Grundeln an einer Spundwand gesehen, die bei einer Wassertiefe von 4m kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche an der Wand klebten und Grünzeug geknabbert haben.

Auf Friedfisch bin ich fast nur noch mit Method Feeder am Kanal unterwegs.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Innereien raus kenne ich von Gestern   Der "Biss" verlief ähnlich dem des großen Zanders den ich gestern fing, mit dem Unterschied, dass die Pose dann nach oben schnellte und dem Fisch die Innereien, Kiemen und Augen fehlte. Grundel machen sowas nicht.

Aktuell sind die WT noch zu niedrig und die Grundeln bei uns nicht aktiv. Deren "Leben" beginnt ähnlich wie beim Aal bei 8-10 Grad WT. In den Kanälen fange ich Sie am besten ganz nach am Ufer in ca. 20-50cm tiefen Wasser auf der Steinpackung. Kann man sich schon drauf verlassen, auch wenn es gefühlt vor ein paar Jahren noch einfacher war. Zur Sicherheit schaue ich vor dem geplanten Einsatz eben am Kanalaltarm vorbei, da stehen die eigentlich immer gestapelt und Du kannst denen beim Maden einsaugen unter Wasser zusehen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2021)

Ja, ich glaube nun so langsam auch, das sich (Camber) krebse und Grundeln gegenseitig Konkurrenz machen! Hatte das mit ausgefressenen Innereien, Augen und Kiemen auch an unserem Fluß mit kleinen Gründlingen als Köder auch erlebt.

Würde mir gern 2,3 Krebse fangen und anködern, so hätte man vor Grundeln und Krebsen seine Ruhe...


----------



## Michael.S (4. März 2021)

Kamberkrebse waren in unserem Vereinssee der einzigste Köder den mann noch nutzen konnte , die fressen sich scheinbar nicht gegenseitig , alle Raubfische waren voll davon , ob die Grundeln da nicht rangehen weis ich nicht die gibt es hier bei uns nicht


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2021)

Naja, Krebse sind halt gepanzert, Grundeln kommen da nicht durch. 
Leider dürfen wir kein Fanggerät für Krebse ausbringen, kann man Kamberkrebse im Netz ( tiefgekühlt) als Köder bestellen?


----------



## Michael.S (4. März 2021)

Bei uns war das Fangen der Krebse sehr einfach , die kommen in der Dämmerung in die Uferzonen , da ist das Wasser sehr flach und klar , ich habe sie immer mit Taschenlampe und einem kleinen Teichkescher gefangen , vom Steg aus konnte mann auch eine Senke benutzen , unter Stegen sitzen sie besonders gerne auf einen Quadratmeter kamen da bis zu 5 Krebse


----------



## Krabat_11 (16. März 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Hier in Münster wird das so geregelt....


Ich habe hier eine Strecke, Grand Canal de Elsass, in dem gibt es genau das Gegenteil von Bombentrichtern. Bei einer Tiefe von 7- 8m gibt es kleine Berge, etwa 3m hoch. Leider so 30 bis 50m draussen, bei einer heftigen Strömung. kennt Ihr sowas? Wie soll man da fischen? Sind das überhaupt Spots, die ich unbedingt probieren müsste? Hab's noch nicht versucht, weil ich keine Idee habe wie? so bleibt es dann bei ufernahem Angeln, auch da bleibt ein 120er Korb kaum liegen. Treibt halt an eine Kante und dann geht es schon.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. März 2021)

Das scheinen wirklich schwierige Bedingungen zu sein. Da fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Dagegen sind "meine" Kanäle Badewannen


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2021)

Sagt mal, wie angelt Ihr denn momentan im Kanal? Ich hatte die letzten Male auf Brasse kein Glück. Null Aktivität am Platz, alle Maden waren nach Stunden noch heil.


----------



## degl (16. März 2021)

Hier am NOK wird mir gesagt.......einfach noch zu kalt....werde wohl erst nach Ostern angreifen können...aber die Tage gehts des Nachts noch ins Minus....warte ab

gruß degl


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2021)

Wo stehen die Fische denn eigentlich im WInter im Kanal? Versammeln  die sich oder liegen die regungslos am Grund?


----------



## Michael.S (17. März 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eine Strecke, Grand Canal de Elsass, in dem gibt es genau das Gegenteil von Bombentrichtern. Bei einer Tiefe von 7- 8m gibt es kleine Berge, etwa 3m hoch. Leider so 30 bis 50m draussen, bei einer heftigen Strömung. kennt Ihr sowas? Wie soll man da fischen? Sind das überhaupt Spots, die ich unbedingt probieren müsste? Hab's noch nicht versucht, weil ich keine Idee habe wie? so bleibt es dann bei ufernahem Angeln, auch da bleibt ein 120er Korb kaum liegen. Treibt halt an eine Kante und dann geht es schon.


Da fallen mir doch spontan die Barschberge ein https://www.netzangler.de/angellexikon/barschberg/


----------



## Krabat_11 (17. März 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Da fallen mir doch spontan die Barschberge ein https://www.netzangler.de/angellexikon/barschberg/


Ja, die sind mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen. Ist aber eher ein See-phänomen. Wer kennt sich mit Bergen in Fließgewässern aus? sammelt sich da nur der Schutt? Und die Fische machen eher einen Bogen drumherum? Wie beangeln, wenn es überhaupt Sinn mach?


----------



## Bronni (17. März 2021)

Ich habe es nach dem Wintereinbruch mehrmals am DEK bei Münster probiert, NULL, bis auf eine kleine Grundel. Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt. Egal, ob Bolo- oder Feederrute, die Maden bzw. Pinkies wurden nicht angerührt. Nächste Woche soll es langsam wärmer werden, dann werde ich es erneut versuchen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. März 2021)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sich die Fische im Strömungsschatten dieser"Berge" aufhalten. Die Lage dieser sollte mit dem Deeper z. B. herauszufinden sein.... 
Würde da mit nem 150 - 200gr schweren Krallblei wie beim Brandungsangeln fischen, mit Vorfach am Seitenzweig. Ausrüstung entsprechend...


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2021)

Wo man die Fische findet liegt auch mit Sicherheit ein wenig daran, wie man angelt und auf was man es abgesehen hat. Bis zum Februar haben wir Zander an den Spundwänden in tiefem Wasser (ca. 4,5m) mit Köderfischen und Stellfischruten beangelt. Und das auch mit Erfolg. Seit März sind wir trotz der noch kalten Temperaturen wieder auf die Steinpackung gegangen. Nach schleppenden Beginn läuft das nun aber auch schon besser. Die Zander beißen zum Teil sehr Ufernah aber auch mal an der langen Stellfischrute. Muss man halt testen. Der Aal von letzten Samstag aus dem DEK hat in 0,9m Wassertiefe gebissen. Grundelaktivitäten sind auf den Steinen noch keine zu verzeichnen, das zeigt auch, dass denen auch noch zu kalt ist. Es wird besser werden, und es dauert nicht mehr lange. ich werde auf jeden Fall bis zum Start der Schonzeit des Zanders noch ein paar Versuche starten. Und ich bin auch nicht Hoffnungslos, dass im März noch 1,2 Aale nach den Ködern schnappen werden. Samstag gehts zum 24 Stunden Ansitz an den DEK. Mal schauen was sich alles Blicken lässt. Die vorausgesgaten Nachttemperaturen von -4C können mich mal


----------



## phirania (17. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wo man die Fische findet liegt auch mit Sicherheit ein wenig daran, wie man angelt und auf was man es abgesehen hat. Bis zum Februar haben wir Zander an den Spundwänden in tiefem Wasser (ca. 4,5m) mit Köderfischen und Stellfischruten beangelt. Und das auch mit Erfolg. Seit März sind wir trotz der noch kalten Temperaturen wieder auf die Steinpackung gegangen. Nach schleppenden Beginn läuft das nun aber auch schon besser. Die Zander beißen zum Teil sehr Ufernah aber auch mal an der langen Stellfischrute. Muss man halt testen. Der Aal von letzten Samstag aus dem DEK hat in 0,9m Wassertiefe gebissen. Grundelaktivitäten sind auf den Steinen noch keine zu verzeichnen, das zeigt auch, dass denen auch noch zu kalt ist. Es wird besser werden, und es dauert nicht mehr lange. ich werde auf jeden Fall bis zum Start der Schonzeit des Zanders noch ein paar Versuche starten. Und ich bin auch nicht Hoffnungslos, dass im März noch 1,2 Aale nach den Ködern schnappen werden. Samstag gehts zum 24 Stunden Ansitz an den DEK. Mal schauen was sich alles Blicken lässt. Die vorausgesgaten Nachttemperaturen von -4C können mich mal


Na denn mal viel Erfolg.
Und frier dir nicht die Knicker ab bei den Minusgraden.


----------



## magi (17. März 2021)

Ich habe hier nochmal eine Frage in die Runde der erfahrenen Stellfischangler: wie fischt ihr mit den ja i.d.R. langen Ruten z.B. in dem von Aalzheimer genannten 0,9 m tiefem Wasser? Bedeutet zumindest an den mir bekannten Stellen max. 2-3 m Entfernung zum Ufer. Legt ihr die Rute dazu deutlich weiter nach hinten am Ufer ab, nehmt ihr generell kürzere Ruten, damit das passt, oder setzt Ihr lediglich die Pose in kürzere Entfernung zum Ufer, sodass  die Montage bei Wind/Strömung/Wellengang dann etwa habkreisförmig pendeln kann (Rutenspitze entspricht dabei gedachtem Kreismittelpunkt)? Eine weitere Alternative wäre ja, die Ruten quasi schräg vom Sitzplatz auszulegen und damit dann eher diagonal zum Ufer zu fischen. Was funktioniert eurer Meinung nach am Besten?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. März 2021)

Drücke dir die Daumen Torsten !!!
Etwas wird schon gehen, ich erahne schon schöne Bilder in einem bestimmten Fred hier   ...
Ein großer Vorteil zu der Jahreszeit ist, dass das Bier schön kühl bleibt und man keine Kühltasche schleppen brauch ...
Viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben und schöne Zeit am Wasser...


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. März 2021)

Stell die ( zu ) lange ufernahe Rute doch nicht im 90 Grad Winkel zum Ufer , sondern im flacheren Winkel.

Also Rutenspitze zeigt nicht an den kürzesten Punkt ( Direktlinie ) des anderen Ufers...sondern "schräger"

R.S.


----------



## magi (17. März 2021)

Danke für deinen Beitrag @ Rheinspezie. Mir ist schon klar, wie das grundsätzlich funktioniert. Mich interessiert, welche Erfahrungen ihr mit welcher Methode gemacht habt.

Rute lang raus & Pose näher ans Ufer --> sucht, theoretisch,  ca. halbkreisförmig (best case bei wechselnden Wind-/Strömungsverhältnissen) mehr Wasserfläche ab.
Rute "schräg" --> Chance weiter von der Angelstelle weg zu sitzen, weniger Trittschall & Theater
Rutenspitze und Pose auf einer Höhe --> sehr ortsgenaue bzw. fixierte Fischerei. Allerdings in Grenzen auch Treiben lassen möglich


----------



## fischbär (17. März 2021)

Meint ihr das macht Sinn aktuell einen Wurm über die Packung treiben zu lassen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2021)

magi
Wenn du z.B. ein 6,50 Rute hast lässt du entweder 2-3 Elemente drin oder stellst die Rute weiter aufs Ufer. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass du nicht auf den Steinen rumturnen musst beim Biss.  Die Pose ist generell beim Wurmangeln so eingestellt, dass diese ca. 30cm Spiel hat, mehr nicht, will auf meinem ausgeloteten Platz bleiben.

fischbär
Schau Mal unter Aale 2021 nach. Es ist noch keine Garantie, und sicherlich auch kein Bissfestival, aber mit etwas Glück, Geduld und Gewässerkenntniss geht was. Gerade auch auf Zander, wo er denn noch frei ist.

Drillsucht69 
Mit dem Bier hast du natürlich Recht Thomas. Ich denke ich werde ein paar Gallonen mitnehmen am Samstag


----------



## Krabat_11 (17. März 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sich die Fische im Strömungsschatten dieser"Berge" aufhalten. Die Lage dieser sollte mit dem Deeper z. B. herauszufinden sein....
> Würde da mit nem 150 - 200gr schweren Krallblei wie beim Brandungsangeln fischen, mit Vorfach am Seitenzweig. Ausrüstung entsprechend...


ok, werd's im Sommer mal probieren. Hat von Euch schon mal jemand solch einen Spot beangelt?


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2021)

Ich habe im Kanal noch nie so einen Spot gefunden!


----------



## magi (18. März 2021)

Danke @ Aalzheimer. Das beantwortet den Kern meiner Frage, also eher statisch.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2021)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ok, werd's im Sommer mal probieren. Hat von Euch schon mal jemand solch einen Spot beangelt?


Hi, wir haben hier solche Spots, allerdings im Fluss. Mutmaßlich wirst Du an der Stelle harten Grund haben, beide dieser mir bekannten Stellen sind auch Produktiv, wobei die Erhöhungen und Wassertiefen insgesamt etwas flacher ausfallen als in Deinem Fall.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2021)

Im Fluss haben wir solche Stellen auch. Sie waren meist weniger produktiv als gedacht. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass da stärkere Strömung ist. Sinnvoll waren die aber dann, wenn sie eine Umkehrströmung ausgelöst haben. Das waren oft gute Stellen, also da wo die Strömung wirklich gebrochen wurde.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2021)

Meistens wird hinter so einem "Berg" auch eine mehr oder wenig tiefe Mulde ausgewaschen, genau darin steht dann der Fisch, der auf vorbeitreibende Nahrung (oder Köder) wartet! 

Eine genaue Kenntnis der Lage dieser Uw-Strukturen bedeutet dann meistens regelmäßig schöne Fänge und wenn nicht, schöne Schneidertage!


----------



## Krabat_11 (19. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, wir haben hier solche Spots, allerdings im Fluss. Mutmaßlich wirst Du an der Stelle harten Grund haben, beide dieser mir bekannten Stellen sind auch Produktiv, wobei die Erhöhungen und Wassertiefen insgesamt etwas flacher ausfallen als in Deinem Fall.
> 
> Grüße JK


Mein Kanal ist auch nur ein kanalisierter Fluß, zusätzlich mit Schiffen und Schleusentätigkeit. Fischt Du eher hinter einem Berg? Krallenblei? Und welche Fische gehen dort? Barbe geht hier eigentlich immer, Grundel auch. Es hat aber viel mehr, Rotauge, Brassen, Aland, Wels, Zander, Barsch, Hecht alles da, Nur die wollen echt erkämpft werden...


----------



## jkc (19. März 2021)

Ne, ich Fische mit Noppenbleien bis 220g, wenn das nicht liegen bleibt...dann halt nicht.
Wir fischen tatsächlich oben drauf mit Zielfisch Karpfen, Brasse und Barbe als Beifang. Einer der Spots wird auch gerne von einigen Aalanglern befischt (ebenfalls oben drauf) und die fangen dort auch gut und hatten schon Waller als Beifang.

Grüße JK


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. März 2021)

fischbär schrieb:


> Im Fluss haben wir solche Stellen auch. Sie waren meist weniger produktiv als gedacht. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass da stärkere Strömung ist. Sinnvoll waren die aber dann, wenn sie eine Umkehrströmung ausgelöst haben. Das waren oft gute Stellen, also da wo die Strömung wirklich gebrochen wurde.


Umkehrströmung lässt sich in 50m Entfernung und 5m Tiefe kaum erkennen... werde es aber im Sommer wirklich probieren und berichten. Solange noch Corona das Hauptthema ist, komme ich dort eh nicht hin


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. März 2021)

Mal was aktuelles: Im Suez-Kanal hat sich nach einem Stromausfall an Bord ein Containerschiffsriese quergestellt, die Schifffahrt ist komplett zum erliegen gekommen. 
Drei Schlepper versuchen grade, das Schiff wieder flott zu bekommen... 

Da der Suez-Kanal streckenweise von der Breite und Tiefe gewisse Ähnlichkeiten mit dem NOK hat, muß man sich mal vorstellen, was so eine Havarie dort bedeuten würde! 

Insbesondere dann, wenn das Schiff sich an den Ufern verkeilt hat und dort mit Bug und Heck auf Grund gelaufen ist.... Ein Schiffsstau von noch nie dagewesenen Ausmaßen auf der einen Seite und eine ziemlich verspätete Ankunft und Umschlag der Waren sowie ein erheblicher finanzieller Verlust der Reedereien! 

Ob wir Angler von so einer Havarie (in heimischen Gewässern) auch betroffen wären, ist rein spekulativ und bleibt abzuwarten....


----------



## Bronni (3. April 2021)

Anfang der Woche war ich an zwei Tagen am DEK und habe gefeedert. Ergebnis: Ein Karpfen zwischen 40-45cm, mehrere Rotaugen und Barsche bis 25cm. Ein vermutlich noch dickerer Karpfen hat das 12er Vorfach direkt beim Anbiss gesprengt. Ich glaube allerdings, dass der gelungene Start in die neue Saison durch den Temperatursturz über Ostern wieder eingebremst wird. Sobald das Wetter es zulässt, werde ich einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------



## Freizeit (11. August 2021)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage?
Wenn ich die letzten Jahre am Kanal (MLK bei Braunschweig) war, habe ich tagsüber, also im Hellen, schon ein paar Fische gefangen. Aber mit Einbruch der Dämmerung lief es besser. Mehr Bisse, größere Fische und teilweise einige Aale. Gut... Ich habe die letzten Jahre auch nur so etwa 5 Mal angesessen.
Dieses Jahr scheint es so, dass ich tagsüber ein paar Bisse habe (und auch schon Aale gefangen habe), aber so wie es dämmert, passiert nichts mehr. Nur noch ganz wenige Bisse (auf Made, Mais ...) und gar keine Bisse mehr auf Tauwurm, KöFi...).
Kann mir das einer erklären?

Holger


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. August 2021)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer erklären?



Stellt sich die Frage der Häufigkeit Deiner Ansitze und auch die Länge. Es passiert durchaus mal, das mit Einbruch der Dämmerung alles vorbei ist, allerdings ist mir das eher vom Zander bekannt aus den letzten Jahren. Wenn auf Aal was geht, dann kommt da was. Wenn du aber nur 3,4,5 Mal im Jahr in der Dunkelheit ansitzt, kannst du durchaus Pech haben.


----------



## Freizeit (12. August 2021)

NaJa.
Dieses Jahr habe ich schon öfter geangelt. Davon von Mai bis August 7 mal am Kanal. Also durchaus auch verschiedene Wetterbedienungen. Habe die letzten drei mal auch einen anderen Platz genommen. Und immer das Gleiche. Tagsüber okay, mit Einbruch der Dämmerung nüscht mehr. 
Ich dachte nur, ob vielleicht ein Umdenken der Fische stattgefunden hat, oder ob sie ihre Lebensweise umgestellt haben .

Holger


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur, ob vielleicht ein Umdenken der Fische stattgefunden hat, oder ob sie ihre Lebensweise umgestellt haben


Manchmal kommt es mir am Kanal so vor, als ob meine Zielfische täglich umstellen.

Das kann viele Gründe haben.
Trübung+Lichteinfall, Strömung+Schiffsverkehr, vorhandenes Futteraufkommen (Insekten, Kleinfisch, etc.), Wind 

Dieses Jahr ist sowieso alles anders. Laichzeit hat extrem spät angefangen. Die Brut ist jetzt da und nicht zu knapp, da machen die Räuber nur das Maul auf und sind satt.
Grundeln beissen sogar wenn die Dämmerung einsetzt, weniger am Tag.



Freizeit schrieb:


> Habe die letzten drei mal auch einen anderen Platz genommen.



Hab in letzter Zeit immer an der selben Stelle gesessen. Einen Tag konntest du Dich vor Bissen nicht retten und es gab Karpfen (auch wenn diese ausgeschlitzt sind), Brassen, Rotaugen, Schlei und sogar Zander auf Maden (vermutlich hat der sich am Futterplatz Kleinfisch weggesnackt und den Haken mit den Maden eingesaugt)

2 Tage später gab es mit dem selben Futter, selben Ködern, und der selben Methode 2 Brassen und ein Rotauge.
Da war auch weniger Schiffsverkehr und so gut wie kaum Welle (Wind) auf dem Wasser. somit auch das Wasser klarer.

Die meisten Fische in Kanälen ziehen umher und sind wenig standorttreu. Insbesondere die Räuber. Und da sind sie halt mal am Platz oder auch nicht.

Kanäle sind Diven. Immer für eine Überraschung gut.




Freizeit schrieb:


> mit Einbruch der Dämmerung


Am Rhein erlebe ich es oftmals, dass da kurz eine heftige Beissphase herrscht und wenn es dann stockduster ist, erstmal nix beisst.
Nach einer Stunde geht es dann wieder los.


----------



## Snâsh (12. August 2021)

Ich würde es noch etwas einfacher sehen. Habt Ihr Grundeln im Kanal? Wenns tagsüber gut beißt und im dunklen nicht mehr wirklich habe ich mittlerweile die Plagegeister im Sinn. Angel dann mit einer Grundel und einmal Tauwurm und fange Zander, Welse und Aale.


----------



## Freizeit (12. August 2021)

Okay. Dann werde ich es morgen noch mal probieren
Und wehe, nach dem Dunkelwerden passiert nichts, dann, dann, dann..... such ich mir wieder nen anderen Platz 

Holger


----------



## Freizeit (12. August 2021)

Snâsh 
Grundeln waren an der ersten Stelle (Übergang Spundwand in Steinpackung) zur Genüge, aber auch die wollten dann nicht mehr. Auch der Grundel KöFi hat nichts gebracht. An der neuen Stelle (Wendebecken mit Spundwand) hatte ich noch keine Grundel.

Holger


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. August 2021)

Die von Dir beschriebene Problematik lässt sich im Sommer auf jeden Fall in den letzten Jahren für den Zander bestätigen. Der hat sich früher immer auch gut in der Dunkelheit fangen lassen, die letzten Jahre wurde das sehr wenig. Da haben wir uns schon häufig den Kopf drüber zerbrochen, und mittlerweile eine Theorie, warum man die Tagsüber und auch im Morgengrauen wieder an den Haken bekommt. Die haben sich komplett auf die Grundeln eingeschossen. Bei Tageslicht können die die kleinen Biester auf den Steinen einsammeln. Im
Dunkeln verziehen die sich bei uns. Also jagt auch der Zander nur noch aktiv mit Tageslicht. Zumindest  in den Sommermonaten. Ich glaube da ist einfach was dran.


----------



## Freizeit (16. August 2021)

Aalzheimer : Das kann natürlich durchaus sein.
Ich schulde euch aber noch einen kurzen Bericht vom Freitag...
17:00 Uhr aufgebaut. Heißt: 1 Grundrute mit Tauwurm, 1 DropShot auf Tauwurm und eine Pose mit Made bzw. Made+Mais.
Und gleich hat sich auch der elektronische Bissanzeiger an der Grundrute gemeldet. Ein etwa 35er Rotauge auf Tauwurm.
Am DropShot haben sie mir fünf Mal den Wurm abgefressen.
Und mit der Pose konnte ich einige Rotaugen, Ukel und kleine Brassen verhaften.
So gegen 19:30h wieder ein Biss auf die Grundrute, der aber vorher losgelassen hat.
Bis 20:30 Uhr noch ein paar Aktionen an der Pose, das wars.
Halt: Mitten im Dunkeln, etwa 23:00h, die DropShot Rute, mittlerweile mit KöFi (Rotauge) meldet sich. Ein kurzes Piepen, das Adrenalin schießt hoch (vielleicht weil ich mich so erschreckt habe), okay, doch nur ein Schnurschwimmr, und dann nichts mehr.
Um 00:00h habe ich dann aufgegeben. 

Na gut. Einmal probiere ich es da noch mal. Aber wirklich nur noch ein Mal. Kommenden Freitag könnte sich für mich ein Fenster aufmachen und ich wollte eigentlich an einen Vereinsteich. Aber da es die ganze Woche wohl viel regnen soll, kommt man dann nur noch schlecht an diesen Teich ran. Also Freitag, wieder MLK, und wehe, wehe ich fange im Dunklen wieder nichts. Dann glaube ich, dass ich mir doch ne andere Stelle suche  

Holger


----------



## Bronni (16. August 2021)

Der Theorie von Aalzheimer kann ich nur beipflichten. Wir, eine kleine Rentner-Truppe, konnten schon mehrfach morgens Zander beim Feedern oder mit der Bolo-Rute fangen. Die Zander haben sich auf die Grundeln eingeschossen und die gibt es tagsüber, da sie sich bei Dunkelheit in den Steinschüttungen verstecken. Es macht also Sinn, sein Glück auf Zander auch tagsüber zu versuchen.


----------



## phirania (16. August 2021)

Kann ich nur zustimmen.
Fange auch Zander Tagsüber in der Sonne.
Aber auch nur die Kleinen um die 40 45 cm
Gestern zwischen 13 und 15 uhr waren es 3 stück an der Zahl


----------



## Bronni (17. September 2021)

Gestern, nach der Starkregen am Mittwoch, habe ich es erneut probiert. Es war mehr als schwierig, zwei Stunden mit der Feeder-Rute blieben erfolglos, der Umstieg auf die Bolo-Rute war nicht viel erfolgreicher, eine Grundel war das Ergebnis nach vier Stunden. Ich vermute mal, dass der Starkregen Einfluss genommen hat, eine plötzliche Abkühlung des Wassers, eine Vermutung meinerseits, aber einen solchen Angeltag habe ich schon seit vielen Monaten nicht mehr erlebt.


----------



## Mooskugel (13. Januar 2022)

Kollision mit Brücke: Betrunkener Kapitän stürzt in Mittellandkanal
					

Der Tag




					www.n-tv.de
				




Das gibt Mecker


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2022)

Oh Ha, da hat er aber das komplette Set gebucht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Januar 2022)

Ich wohne fußläufig am DEK und einem Wendebecken. Genau da wo ein Frachter die Brücke zerstört hat. Die Stelle, wo die Spundwand in eine Steinpackung übergeht und der Kanal sich in das Wendebecken öffnet, ist meine Stelle für Karpfen, Zander und Barsche. Es ist nur schwierig die Fische zu landen, die Plattform ist fast 2 Meter über dem Wasser. Ich werde hier immer mal reinschauen und vielleicht auch etwas berichten. 
Gruß arjey


----------



## Bronni (17. Januar 2022)

Hallo Arjey,
ich habe mir für solche Fälle einen Kescher von SPRO, Auszug 2,8m und unterschiedlich große Köpfe gekauft. Somit bin ich für alle Fälle gerüstet. Kann ich nur empfehlen, handlich und schnell einsatzbereit.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (17. Januar 2022)

Hab ich von Browning, auch mit verschiedenen Köpfen, klappt gut, ist aber immer mehr Arbeit. Man führt den Fisch bis an die Spundwand und bei mir ist es dann die linke, meine schwächere Hand, die dann den Kescher nach unten führt.


----------

